#ubuntu-hk 2010-12-28
<rocfly> 香港人用什么软件聊天呢
<rocfly> 咋就没有一个香港人呢
#ubuntu-hk 2011-01-01
<chenxu> 没有人？
<view666> 大家好
<view666> 新年快乐
